# Harley Davidson bicycle



## Sarabell4

Hello,
I am new to the forum and hope you can help me out or point me in the best direction.  We have what we believe to be a Harley Davidson bicycle that has been hanging in my parents garage for quite some time.  Could you tell me what you believe the value to be?  It has wooden rims (one of the tires is missing).  The leather seat has come detached from the wood base.  But all in all, it seems to be in nice shape.  My dad thinks it may have been Army-issued due to the paint color?  I can take better pictures if needed.  Thank you so much for your assistance!

Sara


----------



## bricycle

prepare to be swamped with PM's......
H-d's are like lobsters...."Market Price"
Looks like a real one (to me)

> Welcome to the CABE. and thanks for posting here!<


----------



## rollfaster

*Oh my!!!*

Nice and rare. All of the above. You just don't see these anymore. Wow.


----------



## walter branche

*5,000*

5,000 let me know  407 697 3999 walter branche


----------



## hoofhearted

*Sara ... your fotos suggest the machine is quite authentic.  Many of us would 
like to see a foto of the bottom of the crank area.

There may be numbers there that could indicate a model year and / or year of manufacture.

Interesting to see what are H-D, steel-lined, wooden, clincher-rims.

Please, DO NOT DO ANYTHING HEROIC, Like Clean The Machine.

Do not tighten or untighten anything.  Do not add air to that tire.

Do not oil anything.  Treat this machine exactly as you have seen archeologists 
on TV treat their findings.  This machine IS A HISTORIC ARTIFACT.

Am afraid i cannot give you a monetary value.  There is a For Sale / Trade section 
in The CABE ... but "fishing" is frowned-upon.  

You may want to allow members to communicate with you .. off the line.  Are you 
able to indicate your home-base computer address, within a public forum ?

After talking with CABE members ... you could arrive at an opinion of value ... add a suitable 
amount of moolah to the figure ...offer the machine in the Sale / Trade area ... $XXXX Or 
Best Offer.  What about shipping ?

Please Do Not Be Rushed.

Thank you for revealing your bicycle here, on The CABE.*

i wish you good fortune in your quest to see that the machine is placed in the best hands.


...... patric cafaro



==========================================
==========================================


----------



## SirMike1983

hoofhearted said:


> *Sara ... your fotos suggest the machine is quite authentic.  Many of us would
> like to see a foto of the bottom of the crank area.
> 
> There may be numbers there that could indicate a model year and / or year of manufacture.
> 
> Interesting to see what are H-D, steel-lined, wooden, clincher-rims.
> 
> Please, DO NOT DO ANYTHING HEROIC, Like Clean The Machine.
> 
> Do not tighten or untighten anything.  Do not add air to that tire.
> 
> Do not oil anything.  Treat this machine exactly as you have seen archeologists
> on TV treat their findings.  This machine IS A HISTORIC ARTIFACT.
> 
> Am afraid i cannot give you a monetary value.  There is a For Sale / Trade section
> in The CABE ... but "fishing" is frowned-upon.
> 
> You may want to allow members to communicate with you .. off the line.  Are you
> able to indicate your home-base computer address, within a public forum ?
> 
> After talking with CABE members ... you could arrive at an opinion of value ... add a suitable
> amount of moolah to the figure ...offer the machine in the Sale / Trade area ... $XXXX Or
> Best Offer.  What about shipping ?
> 
> Please Do Not Be Rushed.
> 
> Thank you for revealing your bicycle here, on The CABE.*
> 
> i wish you good fortune in your quest to see that the machine is placed in the best hands.
> 
> 
> ...... patric cafaro
> 
> 
> 
> ==========================================
> ==========================================





I agree. Nice, valuable bicycle. Don't rush on selling it. You'll get some private messages from a few of the resident sharks who will try to low ball you. Some offers are legit, some are low balls on here. Don't try to restore this machine. It's too valuable to just take it apart, clean up/replace parts and ride like many bikes. This is one of those "preserve" bikes where less is best when it comes to messing with it. Take your time and don't rush to sell. Nice find.


----------



## cl222

Nice cali bars...

very nice paint, and everything else too.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stoney

Sara, 1st of all welcome.  2nd, that is one heck of a bike to break the ice with. As many have said, DO NOT DO ANYTHING WITH THE BIKE as far as cleaning etc. You will hear that over and over, please listen. Much luck with your H-D bicycle.


----------



## Velo-dream

*Harley Bike*

hallo Sara

welcome to this forum

what an entree , wow

to see to the other reactions, you have come up with a astonishing , rare - to - find- bike, thanks for sharing it with us....

and yes please keep in mind , let this bike un-touched, it is so nice as it is now, what a beautifull patina -time creates art , as to speak 

if you ever should decide to sell it, I wish you a good sale ......and remember me :o


----------



## bike

*One bike*

and you have a FANTASTIC BIKE COLLECTION!

WOW 

Please do leave it alone! cant put back 100 years of original surface.


----------



## Larmo63

This post is by someone putting us on……...


----------



## DonChristie

You think so, lawrence? I hope not! Sara, your HD bike is what all of us dream about! It is very nice an very valuable! The HD sprocket alone is worth upwards of $700! Hard to price bike because of rarity! Dont be scared by a few. This happens alot, a rare bike is posted by a non collector and we get pur panties in a wod! Congrats on your new found chunk of cash!


----------



## cyclingday

Welcome to the Cabe.
 Your bike looks to be a 1918/19 Harley Davidson Model 9-19 Gentlemens Roadster.
 The only thing that I see that doesn't jive with the catalog specification, is that the model 9-19 used the racing frames external brazed lug joints, and your bicycle doesn't appear to have this feature.
 Otherwise, it is outfitted exactly as specified.
 This bicycle originally sold for $46.00 
 That was a tidy sum in 1919

 If this bicycle does become available for sale in 2014, I suspect that it will still sell for a tidy sum.

 Outstanding bike for sure!

 Thank you for sharing it, Sara.


----------



## kz1000

Great bike, There are plenty of good friendly people on here, as seen in the above quote's some here are not worth the time of day and best to avoid at all costs. EBAY would be your best bet for top dollar.


----------



## chitown

Looks like the 1920 could be flush joint. The racer for 1920 had lugged heads and seat post but the arch truss is listed as flush joint construction.

Beautiful bike. I'd love to see this bike documented more as far as serial numbers, frame construction and a fine example of some beautiful original paint!!!


----------



## dave the wave

thank you for sharing your bike and welcome to the cabe. to the best of my knowledge all Harley Davidson bicycles were painted that color "olive drab".as for value wise i think you will get some good offers on this site.if you sell on ebay they make you wait to get your money and the buyer can lie on the the deal and you will be out of money and bike.depending on your situation you could sell it or just keep it in the family.


----------



## NICKY

velootje said:


> hallo Sara
> 
> welcome to this forum
> 
> what an entree , wow
> 
> to see to the other reactions, you have come up with a astonishing , rare - to - find- bike, thanks for sharing it with us....
> 
> and yes please keep in mind , let this bike un-touched, it is so nice as it is now, what a beautifull patina -time creates art , as to speak
> 
> if you ever should decide to sell it, I wish you a good sale ......and remember me :o
> 
> 
> -->>P.S. Walter, do have the courtesey to say at least "hello" to someone new to this forum ...... just do not always say hello with  with figures




I don't know, no one offered me five grand when i joined lol. I am sure she feels welcomed.


----------



## sm2501

walter branche said:


> 5,000 let me know  407 697 3999 walter branche




No low ball offer here...I would say very fair...


----------



## stoney

sm2501 said:


> No low ball offer here...I would say very fair...




I felt fair offer also when I saw it. Walter was direct, he threw it out there and made it known that he was in the game. Good luck Sara and Walter.


----------



## Sarabell4

*Thank you*

Thank you for your responses regarding our HD bicycle!  I am surprised and excited to hear such positive comments from those who know bicycles best.  I can assure you, I am legit.  The bicycle belonged to one of my great-uncles and it was up in the rafters when we were cleaning out his garage (back in the early 1980's).  He wanted to put it out on the curb for "Spring trash cleanup", but my dad thought he should keep it.  My great-uncle has since passed on, so it has been in our garage ever since.  I've tried to do research on-line, but find little to no information regarding HD bicycles.  I assumed it was quite rare and valuable, but had absolutely nothing to go by.  Thank you for the information & insight you have given me thus far!  

Sara


----------



## Sarabell4

I will try to post a picture of the bottom of the crank tomorrow.  We took a look this evening, but couldn't really see anything stamped on it.  Perhaps just a 3 and a 0?

Sara


----------



## PhilipJ

I rarely post on the Cabe but after reading some of the responses to Walter I've decided to respond. Say what you will about Walter but when I first got into collecting antique bikes Walter was of great help to me. He emailed me multiple times to share his knowledge and support of a new member. He's also the only one that ponied up a price and shared it with everyone. As someone fairly new to bike collecting I learned from his feedback knowledge I wouldn't have gotten from others pming. Plus what Walter said is minor compared to some of the other posts and pics I've seen here. So why is everyone in such a hurry to bust Walter's balls? Maybe he's right about it being a popularity thing. 

I apologize to anyone who's feeling were hurt by my post.

Welcome to the Cabe Sara and great bike!




Peace and love and Semper Fi
Phil


----------



## Larmo63

This bicycle in an experts hands and some TLC would bring this bike into an

area of collecting that is rarified air. Some correct tires, a right hand Bulldog 

grip, and a VERY careful "clean" would make it into a museum piece. Walter's 

offer is fair and may have surprised you, Sara…....It could be worth even more. 

Thanks for showing us!


----------



## island schwinn

WOW,great thread


----------



## THE STIG

island schwinn said:


> WOW,great thread




 a good time to post pics ???


----------



## stoney

Sarabell4 said:


> I will try to post a picture of the bottom of the crank tomorrow.  We took a look this evening, but couldn't really see anything stamped on it.  Perhaps just a 3 and a 0?
> 
> Sara




The bottom of the crank housing may take a little cleaning. Maybe lay tissue paper on it and rub with a pencil over it. Last it may take s light sanding to bring out any stampings.


----------



## Mingero

*Fantastic HD*

Good luck with your sale.....I wish I could afford it....but just to see pictures of something that rare is good for me....I find nothing wrong with Walters original offer of 5k ......I think he is an awesome and knowledgable member.....my frustration and I think his is comments from proven "tire kickers"....I love this forum...let the real buyers buys and let the tire kickers kick and keep the comments to ourselves or pm's.


----------



## redline1968

All Harley's I've seen had screw on badges. This one has none what's up with that and the chain adjusters don't look Dayton. Was there a change?  Why would anyone sell to people (pickers) with a bad attitude and you should know picking off a web site post, you're going to get other opinions and offers.


----------



## cyclingday

​


redline1968 said:


> All Harley's I've seen had screw on badges. This one has none what's up with that and the chain adjusters don't look Dayton. Was there a change?  Why would anyone sell to people (pickers) with a bad attitude and you should know picking off a web site post, you're going to get other opinions and offers.




Bottle cap type badge. Davis Sewing Machine built bike, Dayton Ohio.


----------



## chitown

redline1968 said:


> This one has none what's up with that and the chain adjusters don't look Dayton. Was there a change?




I'll bet the fender bridges don't look like Dayton bikes either. 

Sara,

In addition to the bottom bracket/serial number pics, can you take close up shots of the small bridges that the fenders connect to in the rear sections (both top and bottom)?  Not many bikes to compare this too so as Hoofhearted stated it is a piece of history and documenting it is very much appreciated by us bike nuts!

Good luck and thanks for posting here!!!

Chris


----------



## willswares1220

Welcome to The Cabe, Sarabell4!

What an interesting, original, unmolested machine you have there!
It deserves to be owned by a collector on this forum that will treasure and display it for years to come. 
That collector will give you a fair amount $$ for that bicycle without all of the drama.


----------



## sm2501

Due to popular demand, this thread is reopened.


----------



## fordmike65

*Thanks Scott!*

I just hope Sarabell4 will come back to share more about this amazing piece!


----------



## THE STIG

is it live or is it memorex


----------



## stoney

fordmike65 said:


> I just hope Sarabell4 will come back to share more about this amazing piece!




So do I fordmike. I don't blame her though if she doesn't. I am sure plenty of new comers have been scared away almost instantly buy the childish banter, name calling, constant dribble between some. It almost seems like all they want to do is increase their posts. Many posts do not add any value to a thread. Keep the nonsense banter to Facebook or PM. I'm getting tired of all this, it's exhausting sometimes to be here.


----------



## Madness7

Thanks Scott. 

Definitely want to hear more about this piece and see that bottom bracket picture.


----------



## hoofhearted

*Every California Bar i've ever seen placed on a bicycle .. whether in an ad or 
on the machine ... has been installed like the bars on Sara's bicycle.  

The Cali Bars below are from a Sear's ad.  This may be the same design that 
Davis used when fitting these bars to H-D machines, and / or the Davis Line.

The Sear's presentation of the Cali Bars presents a new wrinkle.

Miami Cycle and numerous other makers had their own versions of the Cali Bar.
See the ad below regarding the Cali Bars on the 1915 Miami Bulldog.*

Current market value unknown.


..........................  patric












=================================
=================================


----------



## chitown

*Cali bars*

Sears, Mead and Miami all were different sizes!


Mead's Cali bars from 1918 measured 23" with 7" drop and 1 1/2" extension.


----------



## SirMike1983

Interesting stuff on those bars. Reversible bars were long a fixture in utility cycling. The British used the North Road bar shape reversible type into at least the 1980s. When I first saw the Cali bars I figured they were drop bars someone flipped. Cool to see they're utility reversibles.


----------



## olderthandirt

*harley bike*

welcome to the CABE you have a great bike ,be happy with that !,as far as Walter is concerned i think he made you a very good offer and he is a straight shooter, i would take his check any day!,   regards to you Sara and best of luck ,i hope you enjoy the bike club ! kind regards Mike Alford


----------



## Sarabell4

*more pics*

Hello!  I'm not sure if these are the pictures that you are looking for or not.  














We were unable to make out a serial number, but it appears to include an A, 3, and 0.


----------



## fordmike65

Thank you for coming back & sharing! Now we can get this thread back on track


----------



## hoofhearted

fordmike65 said:


> Thank you for coming back & sharing! Now we can get this thread back on track





*Thank you for returning, Sarabell4 ... the rear-wheel and hub fotos are very nice.

When you have time, could you please take clearer pics of the crank-hanger (see below) ...*

Thank You - Sara ..........

............  patric







======================
======================


----------



## redline1968

.."......"


----------



## DoubleL

*Harley-Davidson Family heirloom*

Sara------so much good advice has already been given to you....what an extremely fortunate find.  I would be interested in just plain original photographs of the bike because I have only a frame and would like to "attempt" to put it back original. I have been collecting bicycles since leaving the military in 1975.   Many thanks!  larrylawson@mw.net


----------



## Sarabell4

Hi Larry,
Unfortunately, we do not have any original photos of the bicycle "back in the day".   The only photos that I have of it, are on the first page of this thread.

Sara


----------



## Sarabell4

*Thanks for the memories!*

Good morning!  I'm not sure if you have heard or not, but we have sold the HD bicycle.  I feel confident that it is going to a great new home and owner who will enjoy and treasure it (much more so than we ever did).  Thank you to all that responded to this post this summer - your kind words and interest in the bicycle was the best.  You shared your knowledge with me and welcomed me into the most interesting world of classic & antique bicycles.  I especially enjoyed the awesomely unique personalities that a forum like this brings together. 

So even though I have no other bicycles to share with you (I doubt there is much interest in my 1980's Schwinn that I still ride...), I will be coming back to check things out.  History becomes much more interesting the older I get.

Be well & take care,

Sara


----------



## dfa242

"Awesomely unique personalities" - yup, that's us!
Thanks so much for bringing this great bike out into the open - it sure made the day for a lot of us (one in particular).


----------



## hoofhearted

*BUMP to the top for a good read .....*


----------

